# *** Now Available: 034Motorsport Silicone Intercooler Hose Pair for UrQuattro! ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to introduce a new Silicone Intercooler Hose Pair to replace the NLA factory rubber intercooler hoses on the UrQuattro! :thumbup:

*Silicone Intercooler Hose Pair, Audi UrQuattro I5 10VT - Click Here to Order!*

*Retail:* $140.00 + Shipping

​
This hose set is designed to replace the failure-prone factory rubber hoses with boost-friendly automotive silicone ones. 

Features durable, high quality silicone hoses which were modeled directly off of the factory parts to ensure perfect fit and finish. Unlike other hoses which are too thick and overbuilt, our 4-ply reinforced silicone hoses are more supple, easier to install, and more resistant blowing off as the clamps hold them more tightly.

Use with T-Bolt Clamps for the most secure boost hose install possible.

*What's Included:*

Silicone Turbo Outlet to Intercooler Inlet Hose - (Replaces 034 145 746C)
Silicone Intercooler Outlet to Throttle Body Hose - (Replaces 034 145 746B) 
*Fitment:*

1983-1986 Audi UrQuattro - I5 10-Valve Turbo
[/LIST]
*These hose pairs are in stock and ready to ship! Orders will ship within 1-2 business days.*

*Click Here to Order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions!


----------

